# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Urgence Roumanie, fourrière Orastie. Asso Mukitza

## marybee

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Toutes races
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 *Une nouvelle fourrière sordide vient d'être découverte en Roumanie, appel de détresse à Corinne, présidente de l'association Mukitza:* 

_"Il y a quelques jours nous avons été contactées par Elena une dame roumaine qui vit en France et qui cherchait un peu d'aide pour ces pauvres chiens enfermés dans ce sordide refuge ( un de plus ) ; je sais bien sur que nous avons déjà beaucoup de chiens à sauver, à aider mais en ce qui me concerne, il m'est difficile de tourner le dos à la souffrance dès que j'en connais l'existence."


"Bonjour Corinne et Joyeux Noël! 

Nous sommes allés que aujourd'hui, car hier on nous a dit que les chiens ont à nouveau bien mangé! (je pense que personne ne les a vus hier!)
Aujourd'hui, c'était le pire que j'ai vu: tous les chiens malades, avec de la diarhée, du sang, vomi, très sales... , beaucoup de cages sans eau car il n'y a pas assez de seau pour toutes les cages! 
Pas de gamelles non plus; j'avais prévu aussi de la nouriturre chaude, mais pas possible. En échange, on leur a donné un peu de saucisson (maigre), que nous avons acheté (pour Père Noël), à coté de croquettes de chez vous. 

Ils étaient affamés, assoifés, car soit les seaux étaient vides, soit l'eau gelée. Je n'ai pas de mots pour décrire ce camp de torture; on peut juste pleurer. Ils mangent dans leurs excrements, glissents, se mordent, tremblent de froid (- 3°C dans la journée), il fait beaucoup plus froid dans la nuit. 

Une chienne a accouché aujourd'hui, le premier bébé est sorti mort; on n'a pas pu voir les autres, on n'a pas d'images non plus. J'ai compté aujourd'hui 56 chiens dans les cages. Ils disent que les autres se sont échapés ou ont été adoptés. Je ne le crois pas! S'ils restent ici, ils vont mourrir lentement. La diarhée qu'ils ont tous peut être une infection alimentaire, contagieuse. Avec du sang, c'est dangereux. La véto a dit aujourd'hui quand je l'ai appelée que c'est du au changement des croquettes! C'est faux, car ce sont des chiens errants habitués à changer de bouffe, en fonction de ce qu'ils trouvent dans les poubelles!"


Le 31/12/2013
"Une source officieuse, nous a dit que personne ne bouge car tous les chiens vont être tués, massacrés. « Pourquoi dépenser de largent, pourquoi mettre des actions en place pour des chiens qui vont être euthanasiés ». Tous ces refuges ne sont que des façades pour se faire bien voir auprès des autres pays européens. Tout est bidon et cest le plus grand génocide animal !"

_Cette fourrière dans laquelle survivent une cinquantaine de chiens se trouve dans le département d'Hunedoara, elle est gérée par le conseil départemental ainsi que 8 autres fourrières!!!!

http://associationmukitza.forums-actifs.com/t8878-le-refuge-d-orestie

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202672278187121


 

































Lautorité publique chargée de surveiller le respect de la loi est l 'ANSVSA (BUCURESTI, Str. Ilioara Nr. 16E, Sector 3, Tel: 0213480565, E-mail: office-bucuresti@ansvsa.ro). Vous êtes en droit de faire une lettre circonstanciée sur la situation inadmissible des chiens détenus dans cette fourrière à son Président M. Vladimir Mănăstireanu avec copie à lattention du Docteur Liviu Harbuz Vice Président du collège des médecins vétérinaire de Roumanie (Colegiul medicilor veterinari Splaiul Independenţei nr.105, Sector 5, Bucureşti Cod Poştal  050097, OP. 35, tel : +40 213194504, E_mail :office@cmvro.ro 

Vous trouverez des modèles de lettres ici, merci à Loup et Stardust: http://associationmukitza.forums-act...ion-europeenne

Afin de sortir très vite tous ces loulous, l'association aura besoin de familles, adoption ou accueil et bien sûr de dons.
Nous ne pouvons rester insensibles devant cette barbarie. Nous devons être unis afin que toutes ces horreurs cessent définitivement.

Les photos des loulous pouvant sortir de ce mouroir seront mises en ligne sur ce post sous peu, merci d'en parler autour de vous, partager, écrire etc...

----------


## marybee

_Enfin, de bonnes nouvelles, même s'il reste encore bcp de travail! 
L'asso allemande est arrivée aujoud'hui avec 800 kilo de nourriture, des plaids, des paniers, des jouets, des gamelles, seaux, ..., de la toile afin de protéger les cages. C'était le Père Noël, on a été trop contents pour ces loulous qui étaient contents d'être au centre de l'attention de tous! 
Pas encore d'intérêt pour les jouets ou les os à mâcher, mais ça va venir! Pas encore possible de mettre des paniers et plaids car malheureusement les cages sont assez sales, humides, car sont mal construites. Il n'y a pas de pente afin de faire écouler l'urine, les excréments... 

Il y a 4 personnes qui sont venues aujourd'hui d'Allemagne, constater la situation. Un de 2 employés du refuge a bien nettoyé les cages juste avant, donc la première impression des allemands- pas si terrible que ça; ils s'attendaient au pire. 

Ils pensent qu'il y a grand besoin d'un bon véto. Pour le reste, je crois qu'ils ne se rendent pas encore compte qu'il n'y a pas de conditions pour nettoyer correctement les cages. 2 allemands vont rester quelques jours s'occuper dirrectement de raffistoler les cages, regarder de près les chiens... Ils étaient super fatigués, ont roulé toute la nuit: une voiture et un fourgon. Demain, on verra tous plus clair. Si on peut evacuer une partie des chiens qui ont subi ces mauvais traitements depuis des mois et sont faibles, c'est encore mieux.

Le petit film fait aujourd'hui posté sur fb:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202706668206850


Gaby et 2 allemands vont rencontrer demain le Maire pour demander le soutien de la Mairie, à nouveau! Nous avons imprimé la lettre que vous
avez faite et on l'a transmise en enveloppe, au Maire. Je l'ai envoyé également au directeur de l'ANSVSA d département de Hunedoara - au cas où ils essayent de nous empécher de sortir des chiens... 

Merci Corinne pour tout et surtout pour la confiance que vous nous avez faite sans nous connaître. En connaissant les pratiques et mentalités en Roumanie! 
Demain je vous tiens au courant pour les autres choses qu'on arrive à faire petit à petit, au refuge. Il fait super froid, c'est dur, mais c'est un début! (votre camion doit arriver demain aussi)

Sinon, Mr Romulus m'a appelé ce soir pour confirmer pour demain. J'ai dit que c'est bon, on a des fiches que pour les chiens stérilisés (des fiches qui ne correspondent pas vraiment à la réalité). Mr Romulus s'attendait qu'au moins soient pucés, mais ce n'est pas le cas. 

Entre temps nous avons trouvé une solution pour le transport des chiens vers Buftea avec Bogdan ( notre transporteur qui nous emmène les chiens en France depuis Bucarest )._

----------


## kitchoupi

Un autre poste sur rescue? Tu peux mettre le lien STP? Je pense que je ne l'ai pas vu...

En tout cas merci à toi, je sais que tu es toujours là aussi  ::

----------


## marybee

oui il y a un autre post dans appel divers mais c'était surtout pour demander aux gens d'écrire  :Embarrassment:  Celui ci a été créé pour les loulous qui vont sortir, j'attend juste les infos, j'espere que ça bougera à ce moment là, pour eux

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appels-divers-55/mouroir-dorestie-105294/

----------


## marybee

28 chiens sont sortis aujourd'hui, ils ne sont pas encore arrivés à leur point de destination mais ça ne va pas tarder.
Merci à l'équipe qui a pu donner un peu de bonheur aux loulous encore coincés à la fourriere

----------


## fabienne h

Je viens de faire un petit virement a MUKITZA pour les chiens de ORASTIE. Une goutte d'eau.
Qui peut aider ,
Merci de ce que vous faites pour eux.

----------


## marybee

les 28 chiens sont biens arrivés, 10 se trouvent à Bucarest (dont les 4 du box avec la mare de sang), les 18 autres sont à Timisoara. Ils sont tous pris en charge et au chaud. La maman des chiots décédés a été aussi évacué car dépressive.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...5612040&type=1

_Malheureusement les bonnes nouvelles la bas ne durent pas._

corinne91 Hier à 21:33

Elena et Christophe ont découvert aujourd'hui une situation absolument catastrophique encore à Orestie ( un "refuge" tenu par des particuliers ) qui ont de nombreux chiens enfermés dans des hangards sans lumière,  enchainés, squelettiques, les vivants côtoyant les morts...


De grand hangars, souvent sombres. Les chiens enchainés, avec au mieux juste une gamelle deau. Ils sont comme des fous dans cet endroit !













je vais eviter la plus horrible

----------


## logane80

les chiens attachés sont a des particuliers? ils veulent bien les faire adopter?

----------


## si_lic

Celui de la dernière photo est... vivant?!....... 
Possible d'être FA pour ces chiens qui sont à des particuliers???

----------


## marybee

> Celui de la dernière photo est... vivant?!....... 
> Possible d'être FA pour ces chiens qui sont à des particuliers???


celui de la dernière photo est bien vivant. On espère qu'ils pourront être sorti! Mukitza aura besoin d'adoptants, de fa et de dons bien sur.
Les photos des loulous proposés à l'adoption vont suivre, nous attendons les infos

----------


## alisee2

Si vous ne pouvez pas vous proposer en FA en adopter, il faut absolument en parler autour de vous à vos vétérinaires, demander à mettre des affiches pour qu'on ait des points de chute. Mukitza fait un travail énorme mais il faut aussi des dons, il n' y a pas de petits dons. La Roumanie est le seul et premier pays à avoir légaliser cette ignominie. Il faut aussi écrire  aux médias,  à la Commission Européenne ne pas lâcher prise. On a vraiment besoin de tout le monde pour en sauver le plus possible.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour se proposer en FA OU ADOPTANT, il faut remplir le formulaire sur le site de Mukitza.

----------


## marybee

donc pour l'instant il y a le "refuge" qui appartient à la ville et dont 28 chiens (les plus faibles) ont été sorti pour l'instant, ils vont bien. Les fiches sont en cours pour diffusion. 
Il y a ce "refuge" privé avec ces chiens enchainés. Demain les personnes sur place ont rv avec l'ANSVSA de Hunedoara et les propriétaires des granges, d'apres ce qui est dit, ça va etre delicat! Beaucoup de diplomatie en perspective!!! On n'en saura plus vendredi.
Ils ont aussi découvert une meute de chiens dans une usine abandonnée, tres maigres. Depuis quelques jours des personnes leur donnent à manger.
N'hesitez pas à envoyer des courriers ou mails aux adresses indiquées, ça donnera plus de force à mukitza

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mukitza a prévu d'y aller fin janvier

----------


## si_lic

Demain les personnes sur place ont rv avec l'ANSVSA de Hunedoara et les propriétaires des granges, d'apres ce qui est dit, ça va etre delicat! Beaucoup de diplomatie en perspective!!! On n'en saura plus vendredi.

Quels sont les retours de ces réunions?! ... quel sera l'avenir de ces chiens?!...

----------


## alisee2

Mukitza se rend en Romanie et donc à Orestie fin janvier, si vous pouvez récupérer des antibiotiques, vermifuges, antiparasitaires et leur envoyer pour les chiens, ils en ont besoin.

Demandez à vos vétérinaires, SVP, le mien m'en donne, merci.

----------


## Albane44

Je m'occupe de contacter les vétos de la région demain. A quelle adresse envoyer ma collecte? Merci

----------


## christinec

C'est super gentil Marybee de m'avoir fait un petit récapitulatif des toutous en urgences chez le docteur H, c'est vrai que je ne pourrais pas en adopter 2 mais je pourrais toujours trouver de la place pour un de ces malheureux si ça peut leur sauver la vie, la visite est prévue pour bientot, j'en profiterais donc pour indiquer un nom de plus, merci encore

----------


## marybee

merci Christine, oui il faut vite les sortir de là, trop loin pour aller verifier exactement ce qu'il se passe, les toutous arrivés en france avaient des traces de morsures mais on n'est pas surs que ce soit des morsures de chiens! C'est vraiment pas facile de savoir les choses! Ils sont tres maigres

----------


## christinec

Pauvres chiens...avez vous une idée de la prochaine date de rapatriement ?

----------


## marybee

non pour l'instant pas de rapatriement en vue, je pense et j'espere que le prochain sera pour avril, il faut remplir le camion au maximum  :Embarrassment:

----------


## souricette2

avez-vous des nouvelles de SWANN ? le pauvre, il est un peu senior, mais ne l'oublions pas ...Merci

----------


## momo

Ce pauvre SWANN est toujours chez le dr H...plusieurs loulous sont morts là bas et ceux qui sont arrivés en France dernièrement ont des morsures sur tout le corps....il ne faut pas que SWANN reste là bas.
SVP une petite place pour ce petit papy avant qu il ne soit trop tard!!!

----------


## lili-vanille

_Kiowa le 12 mars :_

Swann ne me parait pas en grande forme ...
il est maigre, il faut vraiment le sortir, pauvre papy

Gina dit qu'il est très gentil avec les humains !

----------


## marybee

Petit Swann est reservé par le refuge de Saverne, c'est une magnifique nouvelle pour ce petit papi, j'espere qu'il sera vite adopté  :Embarrassment:  mais deja il va pouvoir rentrer  ::

----------


## lili-vanille

Oui, il faut tous qu'ils rentrent vite ! ça n'est pas un bon endroit pour eux là-bas !

----------


## marybee

Quelques toutous des hangars vont arriver par avion le 21 mars

----------


## lili-vanille

Les chiens qui vont arriver par ce vol sont :

 - CANDY réservée par YAYA :  famille de transit et covoiturage à trouver RP/Bordeaux
  - FJORD réservé par le refuge de Jouvence : Carole peut venir le récupérer à l'ARPA ; besoin covoit Roissy/ris orangis (91)
 - HAZIA réservée FA par Natik : viendra la chercher ?
 - SYBELLE réservée par le refuge de Jouvence : Carole peut venir la récupérer à l'ARPA ; besoin covoit Roissy/ris orangis (91)
 - TOOTSIE réservée FA par Tania : je crois que Deborah dois la récupérer
 - TOSCA réservée par le refuge de Jouvence : Carole peut venir la récupérer à l'ARPA ; besoin covoit Roissy/ris orangis (91)


IL RESTE UNE PLACE POUR UN LOULOU !


IL RESTE CHEZ LE Dr H. :

 - AGATE
 - GABIN
 - JAZZ
 - SWANN
 - TIDJIT
 SI SWANN ET TIDJIT N'ONT PERSONNE D 'ICI LE 21 MARS, ILS IRONT AU REFUGE DE SAVERNE ET ARRIVERONT PAR CAMION SUR SAINT-AVOLD

----------


## souricette2

oh la, je suis bien contente que SWANN ait une position de repli, il n'a pas l'air bien sur les photos, dans cette cage..enfin, je suppose que le docteur H a fait tout ce qu'il pouvait, la situation est rude ...

----------


## souricette2

et le petit Tidjit rentre aussi, j'ai hâte que lui et Swann quittent les lieux , le 21 Mars en camion, c'est bien ça ??

----------


## lili-vanille

En avion. :-)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Gabin rentre aussi... On cherche d'urgence des fa ou adoptants pour Agate et Jazz...

----------


## souricette2

Agate est craquante, je croise vraiment les doigts pour elle, et pour Jazz; vivement qu'ils quittent tous leur enfer...

----------


## lili-vanille

Jazz est un mâle finalement.

----------


## marybee

Bon MAJ effectuée page 5, vous verrez aussi la mauvaise nouvelle, Shaka est décédé, nous venons de l'apprendre seulement aujourd'hui mais il est sans doute mort en meme temps que les autres, depuis plusieurs jours déjà mais lui dans un silence total, pauvre loup, fait chi.. j'ai allumé une bougie pour toi, je ne veux pas que tu sois partis dans l'anonymat. Tu as rejoint tous tes copains de galere pour lesquels nous pauvres humains nous n'avons rien pu faire, ça fait mal
J'espere ne pas m'etre trompée dans la mise à jour, je verifierais, pas la tete là

----------


## souricette2

Merci pour cette bougie, c'est un beau geste.
Je viens de regarder la MaJ, pfft, tous ces petits dcd, c'est vraiment une course contre la mort, et pourquoi ??? pour rien, c'est juste comme ça...suis degoutée
SVP, quand Swann et Tidjit quittent-ils ce pays ??

----------


## lili-vanille

Vendredi s'ils sont réservés ! :-)

" SI SWANN ET TIDJIT N'ONT PERSONNE D 'ICI LE 21 MARS, ILS IRONT AU REFUGE DE SAVERNE ET ARRIVERONT PAR CAMION SUR SAINT-AVOLD " (le 22 ou le 23 à priori... à vérifier.)

----------


## souricette2

merci pour l'info; ils seront bien au refuge de Saverne, faute d'adoptants...

----------


## PAPOUNET

https://www.facebook.com/events/1410...65598/?fref=ts

----------


## christinec

Je me suis proposée sur le site de l'asso pour prendre gabin en FA puisque j'adopte déjà Pollen, il n'a plus besoin de FA ?

----------


## PAPOUNET

> Je me suis proposée sur le site de l'asso pour prendre gabin en FA puisque j'adopte déjà Pollen, il n'a plus besoin de FA ?


 Bien sûr que si !!!

----------


## lili-vanille

Vous n'avez pas eu la pré-visite ?

----------


## momo

FRIMOUSSE avant



et chez sa FA

----------


## christinec

Lili-vanille, ma pré-visite a lieu le 22 mars. Mais c'est bon j'avais peur de retarder la venue en fFance de ce petit bout et de mettre sa vie en danger, mais non, c'est bon il sera donc rapatrié le 21 ou le 22 et si j'ai le ok de la visite il pourra venir rapidement à la maison. Enfin c'est ce que j'ai compris sur le site de l'asso. Je suis trop contente, Gabin n'avait eut aucune touche et là-bas les petits chiens n'ont apparement que peu de chance de survie....Si je peux contribuer à en sauver ne serais-ce qu'un, je pense que c'est quand meme bien et que toute vie à son importance. Alors vivement samedi !!!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

par contre je n'ai pas de nouvelles de ma petite Pollen...

----------


## lili-vanille

En principe ils sont bien soignés à Timisoara... et puis je pense qu'elle va rentrer rapidement, à présent !

Il ya un camion le week-end prochain, et un autre, me semble-t-il, début avril...

----------


## lisy73

Partagez svp!! beaucoup de loulous sont en attentent de rentrer, comme vous avez dû le constater, il y a de moins en moins de rapatriements faute de moyens pour payer les camion, mais aussi moins de vols car en manque de personnel PNC, besoin d'aide.. merci!
https://www.leetchi.com/c/cagnotte-d...mukitza-973678

----------


## marybee

MAJ effectuée pages 2/3/5

----------


## lili-vanille



----------


## marybee

merci lili pour la video, j'apprehendais un peu je dois dire mais il faut vraiment regarder svp

----------


## lili-vanille

Oui, je crois qu'il faut regarder au moins une vidéo pour savoir... et celle-ci est loin d'être la pire. En plus, elle appelle à se mobiliser pour que "plus jamais ça"...

----------


## marybee

oui les images sont assez dures mais pour nous qui trainons sur les forums de pa, qui voyons ces horreurs tous les jours, il y a bien pire, je pense que cela a été fait volontairement pour ne pas trop "choquer" mais si grace à ce film des personnes se mobilisent pour que ces manifestations deviennent de tres grandes manifestations alors ca n'aura pas ete inutile

----------


## fabienne 2

très belle vidéo, qui nous tire quand même les larmes

----------


## luminette

marybee, je suis tout à fait d'accord : nous qui "traînons" comme tu le dis, sur les sites de la protection animale, on voit des choses tellement inimaginables, que l'on finit par, non pas "s'habituer", mais disons que l'on sait que des horreurs existent, des actes de cruauté inouïe envers les animaux.

----------


## isabelle75

si il manque de l'argent pour les rapatriements, pourquoi le jour de la manif du 17 mai ne pas faire une collecte dans chaque ville ! il y aura bien des personnes je l'espère a donner un petit quelque chose, je pense qu'il faudrait tenter la chose et le faire savoir aux autres villes qui organise leur manif ! qu'en pensez vous ? après il faut voir qui se propose de le faire et aura collecté et ensuite envoyé le tout aux associations qui s'occupe des loulous !!! ceci n'a pas encore été proposé mais je pense faisable !

----------


## lili-vanille

Si, je pense que c'est prévu - en tous cas dans la plupart des villes j'ai vu que le sujet avait été traité. :-)

----------


## isabelle75

bon eh bien j'ai un train de retard lili vanille !!! tant mieux si d'autres y ont pensé avant moi et espérons que se sera mis en place ce jour là pour aider nos petits loups martyrs !!!

----------


## Lilouminou5

Peut on avoir la liste des villes mobilisées et les contacts pour toucher le max de gens?

----------


## lili-vanille

Dans ma signature... ;-)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je remets les lieux et horaires.
La date, c'est le *17 mai, Journée Internationale de Mobilisation* contre le massacre.

Les Rendez-vous des villes françaises pour le 17 mai :
- Caen Place du Théâtre - 13h30
- Clermont-Ferrand Place de Jaude - 13h
- Dijon - Place Françoise Rude - 14h30
- Lille - Happening sur la Grande Place de Lille à 14h30.
- Lyon - Place Bellecourt - 14 h
- Marseille L'Ombrière - Vieux Port - 14h
- Nice - à définir.
- Nîmes devant la Maison Carrée - 14h à 18h30
- Niort - Place de la Brêche - . 						14h 
- Paris - Place du Trocadéro 16ème arrdt - 11h à 14h
- Strasbourg - Place Kléber - 14h à 17h
- Toulouse - Le Capitole (Métro) - 11h 17h
- Vannes Rive droite du Port - Quai Eric Tabarly - 13h30

----------


## SarahC

> *ARON  mâle, né environ 2011 de taille moyenne. Aron est ok chiens. Enfants et chats: ne sait pas pour le moment.
> Sauvé du refuge d'Orastie, Aron est un gentil chien, timide mais pas agressif.*
> _à droite
> _Parrainage de Marie Amélie: 50 euros



Aron est arrivé à Paris ! Il est complètement paniqué, et du coup son transport en train direction Alsace tombe à l'eau. Je viens d'avoir la présidente de Mukitza en ligne qui me demandait si je n'avais pas une piste de trajet en voiture Paris => Strasbourg (je vis à Strasbourg). Je n'en ai pas, mais pour l'aider, je lui ai proposé de poster un sujet dans la rubrique co-voit. Je posterai ici pour le lien, mais si qqn nous lit et est susceptible de faire le trajet, merci de faire signe RAPIDEMENT !!!

EDIT: voici le lien du co-voit recherché !

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...8/#post2243925

----------


## kitchoupi

Personne de notre coin ne va à l'AG demain? J'imagine que Corinne a déjà dû y penser et creuser cette piste mais bon...

----------


## lili-vanille

je partage sur FB

----------


## SarahC

Merci ! Non, Kitchoupi, y'a personne...

----------


## SarahC

:Pom pom girl: C'est bon, un couple adorable m'a répondu suite au sujet que j'ai posté. Ils font un détour sur leur trajet de retour Toulouse Saverne et emmèneront Aron ET Luciole à destination. Un giga grand merci à eux, c'est leur baptême de co-voit en plus !  ::

----------


## SarahC

Pour conclure le HS co-voiturage (qui incluait aussi Luciole) :



La voici la veille de son départ avec Aron : 



Les voici après le co-voit :



Avec un Aron qui a déjà changé d'expression  ::

----------


## lili-vanille



----------


## marybee

Le refuge d'Orastie, de nouveau l'horreur






chien décédé au refuge d'Orastie. Ce pauvre chien, enfermé avec d'autres plus forts, a été battu, mordu.
On l'a séparé, mais trop tard, on ne l'a pas soigné - ses plaies se sont infectées. Le petit est mort en souffrance, sans aucun traitement, pourtant, il y a un véto là bas.

----------


## souricette2

atroce, ça n'en finit pas...

----------


## marybee

*GROS SOS POUR LES MEUTES DE TURDAS:
*
_Les urgences ci-dessous concernent pour le moment deux meutes de chiens qui vivent dans les alentours d'Orastie.
Des amis d'Eléna vont régulièrement les visiter, les nourrir et en ont fait stériliser certains à leur frais.
Voici leur histoire écrite par Birmina :
A Turdas, sur un terrain vague, à coté de l'autoroute il en reste que 16 actuellement. Et ils sont tous en grand danger ! 
Petit rappel des meutes de chiens affamés, que nous avons trouvés en janvier à Turdas, à quelques kilomètres d'Orastie.  
1. début janvier, on a trouvé une première meute de 18 chiens : ils étaient tellement affamés, n'ont plus mangé depuis des semaines. En fait, ils n'avaient ni d'eau, ni de nourriture... Auparavant, ils étaient nourris par les ouvriers qui ont travaillé à l'autoroute (construite en pleine chmaps). Une fois que les ouvriers sont partis (automne 2013), il n'y avait plus personne pour prendre soin de ces loulous. Que les gardiens, qui ne se sont pas du tout intéressés à eux ! 

Grâce aux dons alimentaires de MUKITZA et HHRS nous les avons pris en charge. Nous allons sur place chaque jour pour leur apporter des croquettes et de l'eau. Ils nous connaissent maintenant, ils connaissent ma voiture et nous attendent chaque jour, ils nous font la fête. Ils sont doux et affectueux! 

2. après 10 jours (à peu près), nous avons découvert une 2-ème meute à max 2 km de la première meute. Il y avait 13 chiens, tellement maigres que ça faisait mal au coeur! Un d'entre eux on l'a trouvé mort de faime, soif, froid....,  attaché à un tracteur - pourtant, il y avait aussi un gardien là bas. 
On les a nourris tous depuis; il y a beaucoup de morts. Beaucoup étaient trop affaiblis pour pouvoir lutter et continuer à vivre. Les plus forts, mangeainet les cadavres de leurs compagnons et les bébés, quand nous les avons trouvés. C'était l'horreur! 
Nous avons stérilisé les chiennes à nos frais, on les a déparasités. Une chienne a été renversée par une voiture, elle est décédée, un autre très malade, avec des hémoragies - on n'a pas pu le sauver... D'autres sont morts, disparus, on n'a pas d'endroit où les mettre. Aujourd'jui, il en reste que 16, dont une chienne avec des grosse tumeurs - un cancer! On va tenter une chirurgie. 

Un jour, je les donne de nomes, car ils sont un peu mes chiens - comme je les vois chaque jour. Chacun a son nom. Chaque fois, quand je vais les voir j'ai peur que je retrouve encore moins, ou d'autres morts. Je me suis beaucoup attachée à eux! Je les aime comme les chiens que j'ai à la maison (11 chiens, certain malades, vieux)._ 
_
De plus, maintenant, les gens du village (Turdas) ont commencé à faire des plaintes à la Police, à la Mairie, contre nous. En disant que les chiens attaquent. Je ne sais pas si c'est vrai, ils sont tellement gentils ! Durant la nuit, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils font; ils vivent en meute comme des animaux sauvages. 

Si vous pouvez les aider, ..., je poste quelques photos avec les noms de chacun! 
Je vous remercie par avance ! 
Amitié,
birmina2007

Pour aider les loulous, nous recherchons des FA ou adoptants bien sûr..
nous avons besoin d'aide pour  :
- des médicaments,
- les frais véto (stérilisation et soins éventuels en cas de problèmes de santé)
- les pensions (à condition d'en trouver une correcte sur place, et ça n'est pas gagné)
- la nourriture (des amis d'Eléna vont les nourrir régulièrement)
Merci !!_

----------


## marybee

edit

----------


## marybee

*TURDAS ORASTIE
MEUTE N° 1 - en grand danger


**En pension à partir du  25/05*
*RESERVE F.A*
*BROWNIE, femelle detaille petite (8 kg environ), stérilisée. Broownie est une puce affectueuse et timide* *Elle vit dans la 1ère meute des terrains vagues près d'Orastie. Elle est en grand danger car il y a des plaintes de déposées contre cette meute. La police est venue voir et nous craignons que les dogcatchers viennent chercher les chiens de cette meute pour les tuer*




*En pension à partir du 25/05*
*HEIDI, femelle de taille moyenne (18 kg environ), stérilisée. Heidi est une puce gentille et timide. Elle vit dans la 1ère meute des terrains vagues près d'Orastie. Elle est en grand danger car il y a des plaintes de déposées contre cette meute. La police est venue voir et nous craignons que les dogcatchers viennent chercher les chiens de cette meute pour les tuer
**



En pension à partir du 25/05
MAYA, femelle de taille moyenne (20 kg environ), stérilisée. Maya est très très affectueuse mais un peu timide quand elle ne connait pas. Elle vit dans la 1ère meute des terrains vagues près d'Orastie, elle est en grand danger car les dogcatchers peuvent arriver à tout moment et la tuer. De plus elle se fait attaquer par d'autres chiens.




En pension à partir du 25/05
MURPHY, mâle de taille moyenne (25 kg environ).* _Caractère à venir_*
 Il vit dans la 1ère meute des terrains vagues près d'Orastie, en grand danger




DISPARU
NEWTON, mâle de taille petite ou moyenne (? kg environ), il semble jeune. Très gentil et timide
Il vit dans la 1ère meute des terrains vagues près d'Orastie, en grand danger




En pension à partir du 25/05
FELIX, mâle de taille moyenne (25 kg environ). Caractère à venir
Il vit dans la 1ère meute des terrains vagues près d'Orastie, en grand danger




En pension à partir du 25/05
QUEENIE, femelle de taille moyenne (25 kg environ), stérilisée. Queenie est une puce dominanteElle se trouve sur un terrain vague près d'Orastie avec d'autres chiens, la meute est menacée suite à des plaintes
 



**LILOU, femelle de taille moyenne, stérilisée. Lilou est une puce sociable et tres gentille. 
Son histoire:
*_"On a pris Lilou et Brownie en même temps, afin de les faire stériliser (faisaient partie de la même meute).
Lors de la chirurgie, le véto a vu les les 2 tumeurs de Lilou, fermées à l'époque. Il a dit de la laisser comme ça, qu'il faut pas l'opérer car assez vieille - on ne sait pas l'âge), la chirurgie sera compliquée !!!
Faute de place, après stérilisation on l'a relachée dans les champs. Peu de temps après, une des tumeurs s'est ouverte. C'est Reta (Maria) qui l'a accueillie chez elle et on a essayé de la traiter. Jusqu'à maintenant, elle a eu 6 piqures de Theranekron (extrait de tarantule). On a parlé avec un autre véto de la faire opérer la semaine prochaine - à Orastie) "
Je ne sais pas si elle est si vieille que ça; souvent les chiens errants ont les dents trop abîmées, chose qui peut fausser l'estimation de l'âge._ 





*TURDAS ORASTIE
**MEUTE N° 2 



**FOXY, femelle de taille petite à moyenne (12 kg environ), stérilisée. Foxy est une puce gentille et timide. Elle se trouve avec* *d'autres chiens sur un terrain vague près d'Orastie.
*



*SPIKE, mâle de taille moyenne (18 kg environ). Spike est un chien affectueux et gentil. Il vit en meute** près d'Orastie, sa vie est en danger car la meute dérange, des chiens ont été tués (pendus)
*



*JESSY, femelle de taille petite (10 kg environ), stérilisée. Jessy est gentille, un peu timide. Elle vit en meute** près d'Orastie, sa vie est en danger car la meute dérange, des chiens ont été tués (pendus)
*



*En pension à partir du 25/05*
*FLUKE, mâle xgriffon de taille petite à moyenne (15 kg environ). Fluke est affectueux et très calin, il adore se faire caresser. Il vit en meute** près d'Orastie, sa vie est en danger car la meute dérange, des chiens ont été tués (pendus)
*



*MAGNUM, mâle de taille moyenne à grande (30 kg environ). Il est très obéissant et très gentil.
Magnum vit à la rue en meute** près d'Orastie, il est en danger car la meute dérange.
*



*En pension à partir du 25/05*
*RESERVEE F.A*
*LUCY, femelle de taille moyenne (+ de 10 kg), jeune, moins de 1 an. Elle est gentille et affectueuse.
Elle vit à la rue en meute** près d'Orastie, elle est en danger car la meute dérange.
*



*En pension à partir du 25/05*
*RESERVEE ADOPTION*
*BLACKIE, femelle de taille petite (8 kg environ), stérilisée. Blackie est gentille, sociable, affectueuse et habituée aux humains.
Elle peut rester en maison sans faire de bétise et adore se ballader en voiture en regardant par la vitre.
Blackie vit en meute sur un terrain vague près d'Orastie, elle est en grand danger
*
*


MISSY, femelle petite taille (10 kg environ), très timide. Pas d'autres infos pour le moment
*



*BIRMANE, femelle de taille moyenne (? kg environ), elle est très gentille et timide. Birmane apprécie les caresses.
Elle vit dans la 1ère meute des terrains vagues près d'Orastie, en grand danger. Très belle louloutte*
*



*

**************************
***************

Si vous souhaitez les aider, si vous souhaitez adopter un des loulous, si vous souhaitez vous proposer en tant que famille d'accueil, écrivez à l'adresse mail suivante: mukitzacontact@gmail.com

Si vous souhaitez faire un don:
Par chèque 
Association Mukitza
5 boulevard de la Gare
91580 Etrechy

Par virement: 
http://associationmukitza.forums-act...ation-t338.htm

Par paypal:
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=R3KKYGKMZT644





*


**
*

----------


## tipie59

concernant le refuge d'orastie : est-il possible d'avoir des précisions sur le chien couleur caramel de la 1ere photo?

----------


## PAPOUNET

Brownie est réservée FA mais est toujours à l'adoption !!  :: 
Elle est prognathe !

----------


## tipie59

je voulais avoir des renseignements sur un chien couleur caramel sur la photo du REFUGE, pas des chiens qui vivent dehors en meute.

----------


## marybee

nous n'avons pour le moment pas d'autres nouvelles du "refuge" d'Orastie

----------


## tipie59

pourtant le 2 mai donc c'est récent, il est ecrit : le refuge d'orastie, de nouveau l'horreur.......... c'est quand meme recent............. et sur la 1ere photo, il y a ce chien caramel dont j'aurais voulu en savoir ++++.

----------


## momo

Il s agit de ce petit chien crème?

----------


## tipie59

oui, c'est celui là.

----------


## momo

Je laisse Marybee ou une autre personne vous renseigner...

----------


## marybee

il y a encore une trentaine de chiens dans cette fourriere qui n'existe pas officiellement!!!
Il n'y a plus de place, ni en refuge ni en pension (quand il y en a des bonnes!)
Je vais demander des nouvelles

----------


## Piouu

J'ai recherché Orastie et je n'ai rien trouvé o_O trop bizarre. Bon, je fais quelques post des chiens à la rue, en urgence!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Purée Birmanie & Fluke... ♥

----------


## marybee

Voilà les nouvelles, pas bonnes du tout. Si quelqu'un a une idée!

_Je viens de parler par tél avec Gaby PETRIC (le prof); le Conseil du département de Hunedoara qui gère le refuge d'Orastie a déplacé aujourd'hui un conteneur vétérinaire là bas, tout équipé. Le dr CIORAN était sur place aussi. 
CIORAN n'a rien dit, mais leur intention est évidente : ils se préparent à euthanasier (tuer les chiens) ! 
Le maire d'Orastie, OVIDIU BALAN déclare partout, que dans peu de temps on ne verra plus de patte de chien dans la ville ! Il a renouvellé le contrat avec le Conseil du département afin que le Conseil gère encore une année le refuge. Et demande de capturer plus de chiens! 
Ils ont déjà capturé d'autres - apparemment, la capture s'est bien passé, les chiens ont été tranquilisés; aujourd'hui au refuge il y a approx 45 chiens ! Et ils risquent de se faire tuer ! Sont tous beaux et gros et très câlins ! 

Leur seul handicape : le redfuge n'est pas autorisé, donc officiellement n'existe pas. Il fonctionne de manière illégale. On pense qu'ils se dépechent d'autoriser le refuge (pour cela ils ont besoin d'un dispensaire) et de commencer à tuer les chiens ! S'ils veulent respecter la loi! Sinon, ils peuvent les tuer par d'autres moyens; je ne pense pas qu'ils se gènent ! Au finale, c'est eux qui font la loi !_

----------


## logane80

mettre le refuge sous une organisation ou asso FRANÇAISE ?

----------


## marybee

j'ai fais une mise à jour des toutous d'Orastie page 2/3/5.
Une demande pour Alec est en cours, ces pauvres chiens sont dans cette pension morbide depuis janvier
La meute 1 devrait etre mise à l'abri plus Lucy qui est reservée. Il resterait Foxy, Magnum, Fluke, Spike, Jessy, Missy  :: 

Nous avons besoin de fa et adoptants.
Suite à tous les sauvetages qu'elle a fait et malgré tous les dons reçus, Mukitza a les finances dans le rouge. Besoin d'aide svp

----------


## tipie59

ça veut dire que les chiens du REFUGE ne vont pas etre proposés à l'adoption car ils vont etre euthanasiés??????,

----------


## marybee

pour l'instant nous n'avons pas de solution. Mukitza entre autre sera reçu le 27/05 par l'ambassadeur de Roumanie, il va juste falloir qu'on espere!

----------


## momo

Tipie59,apparement le petit chien qui vous plait et une petite femelle qui a été abandonnée...
  il me semble que c est elle sur cette photo.

----------


## tipie59

oui, on dirait bien que c'est elle. 

ne peut-on rien faire si je la reserve?

----------


## marybee

vous voudriez l'adopter tipie?

----------


## tipie59

je t'envoie un mp Marybee

----------


## marybee

la puce a été baptisé Cachou, elle est presque aveuble et a ete abandonnée dans cette horreur par son cher proprietaire! Imaginez!!!

----------


## marybee

Il s'avere que Papy Cachou est un male, il va avoir tous ses vaccins, il sera reservé par l'association Enfin le Bonheur sauf si demande d'adoption bien sur. Tipie s'etait proposé mais ça va pas le faire avec son male, on ne prend pas de rique  :Embarrassment:

----------


## marybee

des petites photos des loulous des meutes de Turdas mis en sécurité


*QUEENIE CHERCHE UNE FAMILLE*




*HEIDI CHERCHE UNE FAMILLE*




*FELIX CHERCHE  UNE FAMILLE*




*MAYA CHERCHE UNE FAMILLE*




*MURPHY CHERCHE UNE FAMILLE*




*FLUKE CHERCHE UNE FAMILLE*

----------


## marybee

*LABUTZA 1, mâle de taille moyenne (25 kg environ), né env 2009/2010. LABUTZA est un chien couleur blanc noir agé de 4-5 ans, au* *refuge de Orastie depuis 2 semaines. Caractère tendre, très attachant, intelligent; il y a deux ans il a été victime d’un accident et la patte devant est cassée. Ses meilleures qualités : résistance, délicatesse, gratitude.
*

----------


## SarahC

Petit HS, façon de parler, pour le lien vers l'adoption d'Aron et de Luciole !!

http://spasaverne67chiens.free.fr/14...hotos-ARON.htm



http://spasaverne67chiens.free.fr/14...os-LUCIOLE.htm



 :: *CONTINUEZ A VOUS MOBILISER POUR QUE D'AUTRES PUISSENT ÊTRE SAUVES DE ROUMANIE !!*  ::

----------


## momo

A T ON TROUVE UNE SOLUTION ? C EST URGENT !!!
message de jayela : 

MASSACRE imminent à Orastie - extrème URGENCE !
Je viens de parler par téléphone avec le docteur Cioran - le directeur des refuges du département de Hunedoara.
Il m'a confirmé que le refuge d'état sera autorisé lundi matin; l'euthanasie ou le massacre des chiens commence soit lundi, soit mardi ! 
Il y a là bas plus de 40 chiens, cela fait des mois, pour d'autres plus d'un an, qu'il ont survécu entassés dans des cages. Dans le frois, dans leur pipi, parfois sans eau, sans nourriture !
J'en suis malade ! Ce sont les plus beaux et les plus résistants qui sont restés. 
Je téléphone partout afin de trouver des familles qui peuvent et veulent faire FA. Ou afin de trouver une maison, jardin à louer. Pour les mettre à l'abris. Seriez-vous d'accord pour faire cela si on trouve des gens qui veulent les sauver? Je n'ai pas d'autres idées ! Si vous en avez d'autres...
Les roumains se plaignent qu'ils n'ont pas d'argent; pourtant, personne ne m'a répondu positivement. 
On est en manque de temps, on a le week end pour faire quelque chose. (C'est que le fou qui est d'accord de recevoir des chiens. )
Merci à tous! .



.

----------


## marybee

Suite au message de momo ci dessus, une bonne nouvelle:

Message de Jayela,
_MERCI à vous ! Grâce à vous, à HHRS, aux bénévoles d'Orastie, on peut évaquer le refuge et sauver plus de 40 chiens. 
Les chiens pour Timisoara partent mercredi matin. 
J'ai parlé avec dr Cioran, en lui disant que tous les chiens sont réservés, qu'ils partiront tous jusqu'à mercredi. Il s'est montré coopérant, content même pour les loulous - pourvu qu'il respecte sa parole . On va se dépecher de faire les papiers demain si le véto du refuge sera là bas. 
Merci encore, bonne soirée !

_Nous aurons besoin d'adoptants, fa, dons pour ces loulous car tres certainement la fourriere se remplira tres vite de nouveau.
Photos à venir

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## lili-vanille

Mer 4 Juin 2014 - 13:35Les chiens sauvés aujourd'hui à Orastie, partis pour Timisoara :  
 - 18 chiens sont pris en charge par HHRS, l'association allemande et seront adoptés en Allemagnie
 - 25 chiens pris en charge par Mukitza : 20 chien du refuge + ceux  réservés: Cachou, Tzuca, Jessy (Turdas), Sparki et Labutza (Petite  Patte).
Le reste sont chez nous les volontaires, d'Orastie.  
Merci encore; il n'y a pas de mots pour vous remercier ! 
Ils ont tellement souffert, des mois, voir des années dans ces cages pourries. La vie doit recommencer pour eux aussi.  


Et la suite... sur 16 pages !
http://associationmukitza.forums-act...hlight=Orastie

----------


## souricette2

merci, de bonnes nouvelles pour tous ces petits innocents...

----------


## marybee

la suite de ce post http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-suite-117650/
d'autres loulous vont etre rajoutés

----------

